# Server Maintenance Tonight :: December 17th 2017 11pm US EST or December 18th 2017 4am UTC/GMT



## horseUSA (Dec 17, 2017)

Heads up! 

The site will be down for about 30min this evening. I need to update software on the server along with the forum systems. Should be painless with no noticeable changes to site after completion.

david


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Dec 17, 2017)

thankyou. From the dates given its already happened. if so, didn't hurt a bit.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2017)

Good work David!


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok

I guess I'm a good American and do month-day-year. 

The updates will be December 18th 2017 starting about 4am GMT.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2017)

Did I miss anything?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 17, 2017)

No the party hasn't started yet!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm early!? Now there's a first!


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 18, 2017)

Updates done. There was a couple hiccups on some of the updates. Had to rollback till I can nail down issues. 
Forum software was updated successfully. Please let me know if any issues arise.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2017)

No issues here mate....thanks for your time and effort!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

